# Poor old Tuggers! (Tugboat)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The poor old Salty Seadog has had a heart attack. Sounds like he is ok though but still in hospital. Well I say it sounds like he is ok, he managed to send me an email warning me to stay away from his Gin Horde so he cant be that bad. 

He had to call an ambulance on Thursday and expects to be in until next week. Has had one stent fitted and another one sometime next month.

Get well soon Tuggers!

PS. What size boots do you take? Asking for a friend.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh yes poor OLE Tuggs. Seems more and more are having close shaves. I wish him well and will monitor the Owners forum.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor Tuggers, sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope he’ll soon recover and rejoin us on here.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Get well soon Tuggy! We need your humour on here.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's not great news. I hope you get well soon Geoff.

All the best.

Please keep us up to date if you hear more Barry.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! Hope he soon feels better and returns to the fold.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you for this Barrie, I was corresponding with him and wondered why I hadn't heard from him.

Get well soon Geoff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Such a lovely chap, bestest possible wishes to you Geoff, I wonder who's looking after the boating lake then.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Geoff 

Sorry to hear that, but you survived it and hopefully will make a full recovery.

Just steer a straight course for that recovery.

Best Wishes and enjoy as much of Christmas as you can.

I will nudge Barry to send you a bottle of Gin, if you are allowed.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Such a lovely chap, bestest possible wishes to you Geoff, I wonder who's looking after the boating lake then.


...or indeed, his little mutt!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ellie is in good hands I gather although Tuggers is really missing her.

Ive had a couple of emails this morning from him and lets just say he still has his sense of humour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Miserable old tart, I blew him a couple of kisses on WhatsApp and he's ignoring me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very important not to lose the sense of hooomer, that is if you had one to start with. :frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did post what he emailed me this morning on Motorhome Fruitcakes but decorum prohibits me from posting it on here. :lol: You will just have to go and take a look.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ellie is in good hands I gather although Tuggers is really missing her.
> 
> Ive had a couple of emails this morning from him and lets just say *he still has his sense of humour. *


He must have if he is still e-mailing you.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> He must have if he is still e-mailing you.:laugh:


And me so what does that tell you, he´s not lost his memory either :laugh:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...or indeed, his sense of taste....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like the salty old sea dog is on the mend. Last time I communicated with him a couple of days ago or so it sounded like he was in a bad way so I sent him a load of Bazza Bingo videos for him and the nurses to enjoy and today he tells me hes on the mend and is hoping to be allowed home tomorrow!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Sounds like the salty old sea dog is on the mend. Last time I communicated with him a couple of days ago or so it sounded like he was in a bad way so I sent him a load of Bazza Bingo videos for him and the nurses to enjoy and today he tells me hes on the mend and is hoping to be allowed home tomorrow!!!


Thanks for that good news.

You have of course sent a bottle of gin by courier haven't you Barry?

Has he got e-mail access in the hospital or shall we wait till he gets home??

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> ... it sounded like he was in a bad way so I sent him a load of Bazza Bingo videos for him and the nurses to enjoy and today he tells me hes on the mend and is hoping to be allowed home tomorrow!!!


He wouldn't DARE say he wasn't well if he was under threat of another barrage of videos hahaha!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats good news, tell him to put the sprouts on as soon as he gets home >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Playing those and he'll probably be kicked out!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Thanks for that good news.
> 
> You have of course sent a bottle of gin by courier haven't you Barry?
> 
> ...


No! I have sent him some Perrier water and some lettuce.

Yes he has email access, thats mainly how we have been communicating.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fingers crossed he can go home today and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tuggers is home. Reunited with Ellie. Just talked to him for a good while on the phone and it sounds like he has been to hell and back but is delighted to be reunited with his little pooch and back in his home.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Best wishes Tuggers, when you get round to reading this.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Geoff

Welcome Home, Best wishes and Happy Christmas

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you are back in the bosom of your family Geoff.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Geoff….. don’t press play on all that Bazza stuff unless you’re looking to get back to all those fit nurses via a relapse 🙂

Keep on getting well.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope you've enjoyed Christmas back with Ellie Tuggy.

Look forward to hearing from you when you're up to it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't say bosom to Geoff you'll set him off again.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wishing you all the best Tuggy. Take care and be good. (Haha!)

Luv and a big hug (for Ellie).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really pleased your back home and well Tuggy

Only occasionally pop in on here now

Love from both of us

Sandra and Albert


----------

